
An Internet of people - jamesjyu
http://cdixon.org/2011/12/19/an-internet-of-people/
======
sajid
A simpler explanation to 'why now?' is that more people are online now than
ever before:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Internet_users_per_100_inh...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Internet_users_per_100_inhabitants_1997-2007_ITU.svg)

Sites (even niche sites) which would previously have only appealed to a small
number of users can now attract millions of users.

~~~
delinka
"...more people are online now than ever before"

or, from the article, "we finally have an Internet of people."

~~~
sajid
Erm, cdixon is talking about trust and reputation. I'm saying it's sheer
numbers.

~~~
delinka
I read both as talking about numbers.

    
    
      "you can get background information on almost any prospective counterparty by searching Google, Facebook etc."
    

Reading that quote, I don't intuit anything about trust and reputation, but
simply indexing data. He also talks about key dependencies becoming widespread
--broadband, digital cameras. That's discussing numbers. I'll admit I might
have a problem reading between the lines, but with such a short post and no
additional information, I stand by my interpretation.

